
Get ready for the 'tech alt-right' to gain power and influence in Silicon Valley - Melchizedek
http://uk.businessinsider.com/get-ready-for-the-tech-alt-right-to-gain-influence-in-silicon-valley-2017-8?r=US&IR=T
======
xupybd
This political war between left and right is getting insane. Especially when
the idea of firing people for their beliefs is thrown around so casually as it
is in this article.

I think one of the main issues is that dialog is really difficult. If we can't
express our views to each other the divide will continue to grow. But if you
job is on the line the best policy is to keep your mouth shut.

~~~
microwavecamera
I think that's an issue many seemed to have overlooked about the whole "Google
Memo" thing. Your personal views are just that _personal_. It's something you
should be doing on your own time. When you're at work you're going to have to
deal with different personality types and differing personal opinions. Part of
being a professional is being able to set your personal opinions aside and
focus on the job. It would be analogous to someone sending out a memo asking
if everyone excepts Jesus Christ in to their hearts as their personal lord and
savior and saying they're going to hell if they don't. It's fine to have
political, social or religious views, but the workplace isn't really an
appropriate place to bring those things to attention.

~~~
lhnz
Diversity seminars and population distribution memos are fine. People ought to
be allowed to take their personal opinions and speak them at their workplace.
What isn't fine is attempting to cause economic harm to someone for espousing
a non-violent perspective.

If their perspective is to constructively point out your natural
ineffectiveness at a task, I can see why you would want to avoid them
speaking, but it's an avoidance of criticism and will eventually be fatal to
the censor as has historically been proven to be the case again and again.

~~~
microwavecamera
But there's a hierarchy in a company. If you want to raise an issue you need
to go through the proper channels. You're just there to do a job. If you don't
like it you can leave. I've left jobs because I didn't agree with management.
No one is forcing you to be there. This is just how the corporate world is.
Corporations are not democracies and you are expendable. I'm not saying it's
right, but it's just how things are and you shouldn't expect anything less.
This is why I left the corporate world. Google is actually one of the better
places to work. It gets _much_ worse, trust me.

